# Help with lighting and I have a stupid idea!



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright I want to add some blue lights to my case. I already have some but the upper part of the case is pitch black. No joke. I was looking at some lighting and these caught my eye.

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-jumbo-led-blue.html

Are they any good?

Also I have a question about modding how a computer boots. Normally you would push the power button and the system boots. But I what I want to do is disable the button and make a remote start. Like have a remote control and with the push of a button on my keychain I can start the thing up. Is there anyway I can do this? Is there anywhere online or in stores I could buy this sort of mod. I really want something like this for two reasons.

1. Its awsome
2. I have friends who come over and just play on my computer without asking and no matter what I say they still do it and it pisses me off. :upset: lol

Thankx for all the help!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont see a problem with the lights just simple led's.as far as the remote thing you can get them.just unhook your normal power button that will keep people from turning it on.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Because of the Soft power on feature of ATX boards, this is technically possible, but I don't know of any specific products that would do this. Pharaoh had good advice where you just unhook the power button from the MB header.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Another alternative is to disconnect the power leads from the switch to the motherboard and then hook up the reset switch to the motherboard power header.
This will mean that you have no reset(but who uses it anyway) and you have to push the reset to start the computer.
Pushing the start button doesn't do anything


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a remote control panel that can turn your pc on.

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-multifunction-panel-black.html


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know I could disconnect but it would be a pain to connect and reconnect everytime I want to use. Plus I also really like that idea of having a "Remote Start" on a computer because I have never seen it done.

OMG pharoah THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

check newegg has way more for better prices


----------



## BIOS (Jul 28, 2006)

pharoah said:


> here is a remote control panel that can turn your pc on.
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-multifunction-panel-black.html


I want one of them now! I cant find a seller in the UK...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

themisiek1 said:


> I know I could disconnect but it would be a pain to connect and reconnect everytime I want to use. Plus I also really like that idea of having a "Remote Start" on a computer because I have never seen it done.
> 
> OMG pharoah THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


your welcome my line of thinking was with the remote start.you wouldnt need to keep hooking the power button back up.well unless the remote battery died :laugh:


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I want to thank you again I have always wanted one of these! But I have a question. I noticed it has a temperature Monitor. On my computer right now I have this....

http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-gatewatch-black.html

It monitors temperatures, fan speeds, etc... If I add the remote starter which also has a temperature read will I be able to have both monitoring temps? Or will I only be able to have one at a time???


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this is from there website.it shows temp probes that come with it.so yes having both wont be a problem.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

pharoah- nice find! hmm..35 bucks...too bad i don't need the function (my computer is pretty much 24/7 on and when it's not it autostarts for me via BIOS)


----------

